# Steering Wheel shaking at 55 MPH



## scottjmcdonald (Jan 5, 2011)

Anywhere between 50-60 MPH the steer wheel will start shaking. Any other speeds outside of that it doesn't happen. New brakes and tires were put on all within last 7K miles but I would think if it had something to do with that I would feel it during any speed?


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

Wheel alignment or tire balance. New tires should balanced once you get about 300 miles on them.


----------



## Josh55303 (Jun 4, 2012)

We just purchased a used 2007 Murano AWD SL. 

I believe the wheel shake you are mentioning is something we are noticing as well. The steering wheel at those speeds just shakes back an forth. When we test drove, we thought it was just the rough pavement we were on. But notice now that it does it on any highway pavement. 

The tires are not new....did you get your alignment checked? Have you done something to resolve the shaking?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like a tire balance issue...


----------



## scottjmcdonald (Jan 5, 2011)

Tires have been balanced and that did resolve the shaking for this problem however now when I slow down to 40MPH a shake occurs. I need to replace the right lower ball joint/control arm and that should take care of it however if that doesn't I'm not sure what else it could be. Brake only have 10K on them.


----------



## jaf06se (Apr 26, 2012)

If the ball joint doesn't fix it have the alignment checked. Also, they can do a tire balance wrong. Or you can lose a weight. I've had it happen to me. When I bought my aftermarket wheels for my Frontier they were balance incorrectly when they were put on the first time. Sh*t happens.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

scottjmcdonald said:


> Tires have been balanced and that did resolve the shaking for this problem however now when I slow down to 40MPH a shake occurs. I need to replace the right lower ball joint/control arm and that should take care of it however if that doesn't I'm not sure what else it could be. Brake only have 10K on them.


by chance, is your power steering (pressure) hose leaking? that will take out the bushings in the control arm...


----------



## stanz (Oct 29, 2012)

Two things to check:
1) Any chance your wheels are aftermarket? If so and the wheel centers do not fit snugly on the hub you can get oscillation at speed and this can wipe out your wheel bearings. I know this because it happened to me. If this is true, you need eccentric rings (hard plastic) to fill in the gap on the rims -- check ebay.

2) What condition are you upper strut bearings (upper strut mounts)? If they are worn, you can get a lot of vibration as well.


----------

